# Sparring training alone?



## llewis823

I belong to a martial arts club which is based out of a community center - therefore we only meet once per week and we do alot of sparring. Well, I'm the newbie and my sensei took me aside last night to help me learn the ropes of sparring. I need practice though to have good reaction time. Any tips for practicing / training sparring alone???  I cannot think of anything except letting the heavy bag come back at me after I hit or kick it int he first place.  any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Seabrook

llewis823 said:


> I belong to a martial arts club which is based out of a community center - therefore we only meet once per week and we do alot of sparring. Well, I'm the newbie and my sensei took me aside last night to help me learn the ropes of sparring. I need practice though to have good reaction time. Any tips for practicing / training sparring alone??? I cannot think of anything except letting the heavy bag come back at me after I hit or kick it int he first place. any ideas would be appreciated.


 
The reality is that good reaction time comes with experience via hands on training with a partner.

I highly advise you shadowbox, emphasizing good foodwork, using hand and feet combinations when practicing alone. Don't try to "kill" the heavy bag. As a beginner, your emphasis should be on technique; speed and power will come. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kacey

I agree with Seabrook.  Shadowbox and use the bag when you don't have a partner, and work on your technique.  You react as you train - and if you practice/train the technique incorrectly, it won't work when you need it - but if you train correctly, learn to perform techniques correctly, speed and power will come of themselves.  Remember - perfect practice makes perfect; imperfect practice makes bad habits... and habits are hard to break.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Just wanted to add to above "great comments".  Using a mirror to see yourself will give you more insights to your techniques and how you move.

Or video you sparring in class as well as at home in self-sparring. Watch how you move,feint,duck,...will help give you some clues.

Of course actual sparring will develop you faster and better than any other methods.

Everyone will develop themselves in time...some learn real quickly, for others training will take longer....just keep practicing...one day? , with out knowing....you will find yourself...BETTER and BETTER!   The turning point in your life of sparring!

sparring alone...working on specfic moves? ....will always improve yourself...NEVER stop learning by yourself! 
.............Aloha (Home alone again!)


----------



## qi-tah

llewis823 said:


> I belong to a martial arts club which is based out of a community center - therefore we only meet once per week and we do alot of sparring. Well, I'm the newbie and my sensei took me aside last night to help me learn the ropes of sparring. I need practice though to have good reaction time. Any tips for practicing / training sparring alone??? I cannot think of anything except letting the heavy bag come back at me after I hit or kick it int he first place. any ideas would be appreciated.


 
Maybe some work on speedballs if you have access to them? There's the one on a swivel-hook that you punch about yr head level, that's good for yr speed, conditioning and getting used to keeping yr hands up. Then there's the speedball that is suspended on a piece of elastic between the ceiling and the floor, that can test yr reaction time between shots as it can snap back at you from some pretty odd angles once you hit it. Other than that, just shadowbox and work on getting yr footwork (most important!), techniques and combos down. Also do any other conditioning exercises that yr teacher sets!  :asian:


----------



## llewis823

Thanks for the ideas. In "googling" this subject, I ran across a MA named Loren Christensen who has written some books on training alone. Has anyone read/own these to know if they are worth the investment?


----------



## stone_dragone

I purchased his book "The Way Alone" several years ago, I found it interesting.  It has some good strategies and training methods for a beginner who isn't used to training alone.  I'd recommend getting it and checking it out for yourself!  Best of luck!


----------



## That One Guy

Lots of good advice here so far.

Definitely spend a lot of time working the heavy bag. Start out slowly, making sure your technique is solid (striking surface, body mechanics, footwork and stances) then gradually increase the speed. practice moving in and out of different ranges, practice circling the bag as you move in and out. Also, when your not working on your techniques but you still want to do something to train, STRETCH. if you want to be effective in sparring (point fighting, continuous fighting, kickboxing, so on) you absolutely MUST be as flexible as your body can be. Another thing to work on is your endurance. Alternate between a set amount of time working the bag, then jumping rope, then working the bag again. The jump rope is EXCELLENT for developing stamina, speedy foot work, and so on.

That should get you started along with the other tips in this thread.


----------



## jks9199

Shadowboxing and work on the bags will help you develop flow and fluidity in your movement.  If you add detailed visualization of an opponent, you'll start programing reactions that will eventually kick in when you see something.

It takes time, and there's no substitute for actually working with a partner -- but what you do in between classes can help you advance.


----------



## RED

Ask your class mates to see if anyone would want to get together with you to do some sparring throughout the week.  

A big mirror is good.  

I have teen agers I "beat up" while I still can (the oldest one is starting to win though and the younger one just flipped me on my back the other day) I wont be "winning" much longer.


----------



## pstarr

Yes, fighting an imaginary opponent is excellent solo training.  I used to do it quite a lot...at my age now they'd lock me up if they caught me doing it, though...


----------



## thesandman

It depends entirely on what you mean by "sparring".  Are you speaking of point fighting ie 90% of martial arts tournaments?

I can give you lots of advise on point sparring, and several other forms of sparring, but I need to know the format.

Especially if you're talking about olympic sparring, which isn't really sparring at all.


----------



## USP45CT

I would try shadowboxing because with proper form shadowbox can be a incredibly useful tool.  I would also recommend doing a shuffling drill with your feet and learning how to jump rope rather well.


----------



## seninoniwashi

llewis823 said:


> I belong to a martial arts club which is based out of a community center - therefore we only meet once per week and we do alot of sparring. Well, I'm the newbie and my sensei took me aside last night to help me learn the ropes of sparring. I need practice though to have good reaction time. Any tips for practicing / training sparring alone??? I cannot think of anything except letting the heavy bag come back at me after I hit or kick it int he first place. any ideas would be appreciated.


 
When alone nothing compares to shadow boxing. The stronger your imagination the better your practice will be. Sometimes it's hard to visualize your opponent with your eyes open and it can also be hard to continuously keep your eyes closed. What I do in that case when I have a lot of distractions is put on a blindfold. Shadow boxing blind folded helps drive the imagination as well as helping greatly with balance.

Visualize different opponents and their strikes. Pretend to feel the pain of their blows and visualize landing your strikes. Duck, weave pay close attention to your footwork and how everything feels. Picture those you spared with on that one day of practice during the week and imagine how you would and could have done better and then in the coming weeks practice use what youve devised. Shadowboxing is a great way to develop new techniques and timing traps for your opponents.


----------



## seninoniwashi

pstarr said:


> Yes, fighting an imaginary opponent is excellent solo training. I used to do it quite a lot...at my age now they'd lock me up if they caught me doing it, though...


 
Theres been some times when people have walked in right in the hype of my shadow boxing. Real great when you think youre alone and someones watching. Talk about embarrassment, haha :lfao:

My wife use to tease me all the time about it.


----------

